# Allegro’s Gold Buckle Brisket & Fajita Sauce



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 28, 2021)

I picked this up.  Was thinking of inject brisket with some.  Seems to have good reviews.   Anyone use it?


----------



## krj (May 28, 2021)

Never heard of it, but I just glanced at their website recipe and it appears they use it on brisket as a marinade. Obviously you're gonna have more penetration injecting vs marinating, so I recommend you be careful with how much you use. According to the label it has 450mg sodium per tbsp. My worry would be over-injecting and having a very salty or inedible brisket on your hands. Not saying that you can't repurpose a salty brisket into something like brisket chili, but that's a whole different ballgame.

I'd say start small with your injection amount, and if you like the flavor it adds but feel it could be more increase your amount on your next cook. Anyway it goes, let us know your results.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2021)

I used it once years ago as a marinade on a flat.  My wife and I did not care too much for the flavor profile.  Like the majority of Allegro's product line, it is soy sauce base and was a little too salty for my liking.  

 krj
 is correct.  If you're going to use it as an injection, you might want to dilute it first.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 28, 2021)

Think I will skip.  Thanks.  Try it on a skirt or something.


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> it is soy sauce base


Most of those types are , Like Dales . They do work good in stir fry type dishes .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Most of those types are , Like Dales . They do work good in stir fry type dishes .



I like that idea of using it for stir fry.
I have used Allegro's original on top rounds before and it does compliment the beef very well.
Allegro's Raspberry Chipotle tastes awesome on whole yard bird.  It has a nice balance between heat and sweet, neither one overpowers the other.  I can't find it locally anymore. 
But I digress...Brian's post was about brisket sauce.


----------

